# Antique Sawmill



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Below is a CL post, you guys think it's worth persuing pictures? I would like to at some point have a working mill. I wasn't looking to get one soon but I'm also an oportunist...

"
I HAVE A OLD ANTIQUE SAWMILL FROM THE 1930'S ITS ALL THERE JUST NEEDS TO BE REFURBISHED AND WILL BE NEAT ,,ITS MADE BY BELSAW MACHINERY CO.MODEL J,,SN#26718,,OPEN TO ALL OFFERS,,EMAIL ME OR CALL JODY ,,,,WILL POST PICS ASAP

"

As always, THANKS!!!

~tom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

If a guy wanted a circle mill (the kind with the big blade) an old running Belsaw would be a decent machine....but ''JUST NEEDS TO BE REFURBISHED'' kinda sounds like a lot of work and money to me...Like maybe the kind of money a guy could just go out and buy a bandmill and be milling the next day (not spend months setting up and fixing an 80 year old machine). I won't even go into the circle mill vs. bandmill pros and cons, just say I would have no use for a circle mill sawing for furniture.




.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Daren said:


> If a guy wanted a circle mill (the kind with the big blade) an old running Belsaw would be a decent machine....but ''JUST NEEDS TO BE REFURBISHED'' kinda sounds like a lot of work and money to me...Like maybe the kind of money a guy could just go out and buy a bandmill and be milling the next day (not spend months setting up and fixing an 80 year old machine). I won't even go into the circle mill vs. bandmill pros and cons, just say I would have no use for a circle mill sawing for furniture.
> 
> .


Thx Daren, that right there is all I needed to know... I hadn't even considered that it wasn't a bandsaw!

Thanks again!

~tom


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've only seen boards from one bandsaw mill, they weren't straight, they had a lot of variation, probably just a bad mill, but there aren't many around here to chose from. 
did they just have something adjusted wrong? or try to cut to fast? or just didn't know how to run the mill, no tellin, anyway circle mills are about the only thing around here that you see often.
a NICE bandsaw mill would be a good thing to have close


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Dull blade and operator error...On a 10' long board (any width) I don't see 1/16'' variance in thickness on my mill...and this is ''rough sawn'' straight off the mill (one pass through the planer and it's surfaced and ready to use)





















.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Daren said:


> Dull blade and operator error...On a 10' long board (any width) I don't see 1/16'' variance in thickness on my mill...and this is ''rough sawn'' straight off the mill (one pass through the planer and it's surfaced and ready to use)
> 
> .


That's cause your a "professional" lol

~tom


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

that circle mill would be great for sawing construction grade lumber,is the saw box wood or steel ,how big is the carriage,there are a lot of used parts around for the older frick mills,and i know where some belsaw parts were at one time, shouldn"t be hard to sell.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ya if some one didnt post pics and said it needed to be referbished then its probley a pile of rust and junk


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

it all depends on what u like. i kinda like the look of the marks from a circle mill.


----------

